# Gallery: The Best Nissans and Vanity Plates at 2016 ZCon



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *The 2016 Nissan Z Convention was held all last week in Toronto, and enthusiasts from all over North America joined in on the fun.*
> 
> The convention has a new location each year, and this year’s Canadian event was the largest ever gathering of Z Cars north of the border. Not just limited to Z Cars, a few GT-Rs and Skylines also showed up for the party. We even saw an old Datsun 240Z with Mr. K’s signature on it! Mr. K, otherwise known as Yutaka Katayama, is the father of the Z Car and lived until he was 105 years old. He died last year.
> 
> ...


See the Gallery: The Best Nissans and Vanity Plates at 2016 ZCon at AutoGuide.com.


----------

